# 870 hydraulic problems



## Spencer25 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all, I have a Case 870 with FEL. The pump appears to be cavitating - it makes a buzzing kind of noise. It can take up to 1/2 hour to lift from bottom to top. Even steering the tractor is difficult. I just drained all the fuid and replaced with AW32 - didn't fix. All lines appear to be tight, The drained fluid was full of air but no water or anything like that. I had new o rings put in the pump 2 months ago and the intake strainer was cleaned 14 months before that. The large line coming of the pump to the flow diverter is really rattling. I should mention that the pump looked OK when it was apart - any ideas? The FEL rams really chatters and when I step on the throttle, the FEL actually slows down. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Spencer25. 

The aerated fluid leads me to think air is being drawn into the hydraulic sysem somewhere. Did this problem start immediately after any of the work done on the system? Are all of the line fittings tight. Finding an air leak like (if this is the problem) this can be tough. Check the obvious areas like the hydraulic suction screen area and work your way back. 

Do you have a shop manual for this machine?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Are you referring to the tractors hydraulic pump or does the loader have it's own reservoir and pump?? Not familuar with AW32 but it sounds like you may have a foaming problem.From what it sounds like you are using the tractors oil supply, if so get rid of the aw32 and put hytran back in before burning up the pump (if you haven't done so already). You should be able to do a pressure check on the hydraulic system at ps and outlet pressure to see what the pump is doing.
caseman-d


----------

